# Windows XP Media Center 2002 to 2005



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

My PC's operating system is Windows XP Media Center, 2002 version. I read an article in PCMagazine about installing the new Windows Media Player 11. I downloaded the file and tried to install. But, I received an error that said I needed to have Media Center Version 2005, Rollup 2 installed. Before I can install the Rollup, I understand I have to upgrade my version 2002 to 2005. I have not located a procedure to do that. Does anyone have an idea how to upgrade Windows XP Media Center Version 2002 to 2005?

Thank you.


----------



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

Well, I'm replying to myself. After looking around further, it appears that the only way I can upgrade to Windows xp Media Center Version 2005 is to purchase a new PC with that operating system installed. Nuts!


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Wecome to TSF,

As you found out there is no upgrade. However you can purchase OEM media center 2005 without buying a new computer. TigerDirect, Newegg both have it, as well as others. Just make sure they include the remote control if you want it as I don't believe remotes can be purchased seperately


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you installed sp2, this upgrades from 2002 to 2004,it sounds like you have not installed it
media centre is based on xp,it is just an added extra


----------



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

hwm54112 said:


> Wecome to TSF,
> 
> As you found out there is no upgrade. However you can purchase OEM media center 2005 without buying a new computer. TigerDirect, Newegg both have it, as well as others. Just make sure they include the remote control if you want it as I don't believe remotes can be purchased seperately


Thank you for your reply. I will check out Tiger Direct to see about purchasing the OEM Media Center 2005.


----------



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

*Windows Media Center*



dai said:


> have you installed sp2, this upgrades from 2002 to 2004,it sounds like you have not installed it
> media centre is based on xp,it is just an added extra


Thank you for your reply. When I call up the Control Panel and then System, it says that I have Microsoft Windows XP, Media Center Edition, Version 2002, Service Pack 2. So, I'm assuming I have the SP-2 installed. But, for whatever reason, it's still 2002 in lieu of 2004.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.edbott.com/mediacenter/archives/windows-xp-media-center-diagnostics-kit-v30/
i saw something about it when i was searching,now i cannot find it again
they have now rolled media centre into vista,before it was only available as an oem package
have you checked if it will install
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...7E-E243-4410-BC51-81CF2B56FE6E&displaylang=en
http://salloway.org.uk/mediacenter/2004/version.htm#04


----------



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

dai said:


> http://www.edbott.com/mediacenter/archives/windows-xp-media-center-diagnostics-kit-v30/
> i saw something about it when i was searching,now i cannot find it again
> they have now rolled media centre into vista,before it was only available as an oem package
> have you checked if it will install
> ...


I have ordered a copy of the OEM Media Center 2005. It won't arrive for another several days. After I install it, I will advise.


----------



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

Okay. I have found my answer to the question. I ordered and tried to install Media Center Version 2005 on my PC, that has version 2002 installed. I tried several times to install the program but received an error each time that Windows could not load the installer .... I contacted a technician for assist. They gave me some suggestions that I tried to no avail However, I initially didn't advise them I was trying to upgrade to Version 2005. When I did, they advised that it is not upgradeable. Accordingly, I have to buy a new PC with Version 2005 installed. Good ol' Microsoft strikes again.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

wait for vista to come out,in the meantime try the beta version it is included
http://www.about-vista.com/windows-vista-download/windows-Vista-download.htm


----------



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank you for your response. I'll give that a try.


----------



## thousand (Sep 29, 2008)

I know this is old, but I wanted to reply for the benefit of people who may find this page while searching for Media Player 11 Media Center 2002 solutions.

I have XP Media Center 2002 on my machine with Service Pack 2. When I went to install Media Player 11, it said I needed Rollup 2, so I installed that and viola!! Media Player 11 installed without a hitch!! Even Microsoft says it WILL NOT install on 2002 Media Center, but my computer is living proof. Just thought I'd add that!!


----------

